# N 3PH sway bars.



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well, after hooking up my brushcutter, and on the advice of others on this fourm, I have been looking into getting a sway bar setup for my N. With doing some reserch it seems that a lot of people are having problems with them bending, or binding. Is this just becouse of mis adjustment, or something else? Also it seems a lot of people just use one on one side to stop the problem. Is this normal, or recamended? Any other info anyone has? 


Thanks


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Paul, when I had my N I had bars on both sides and never had any problems with binding. They are just flat bar stock with a few bends in them. You can get them at TSC for I believe $24 a set.

There shouldn't be any adjustment either. There should be pins on the underside of your axles and the flat bars run from there to the end of your lift bars.

HTH


----------



## savage (Nov 9, 2004)

ive found that with a bush-hog i have better luck with a set of
chain limiters which hook up from tractor side of top-link down
to mower side of bottom links.with this type of set-up the mower always stays at same hight and dosn`t drift up or down.
2 things to watch for are if tractor starts to over load and you
raise the mower to fast and to high on some mowers/bushhogs
the pto shaft will hit the deck-ive seen ppl break the pto shaft
off where it go`s into the rear housing doing this.
next thing is you should make sure you install a pto over running
clutch,otherwise the bushhog acts like a big flywheel pushing
the tractor forward while you are trying to stop.i came within 1
yard of going into a 12 foot ditch 5or 6 years ago and still scared.
the n tractors are great little tractor have fun
bill

lets see looking out window,
early 8n with up/down trans future prog
to30 good tractor not pretty
9n parts
early 8n with dearborn loader rebuilt end reworked tran &painted sold 
in shop grandpops late highwheel 8n {3000HRS}& pops ac G

The opinions, comments, and advice offered by me here are mine alone. 
As such, they carry as much weight as a feather in a snow storm.


----------



## rasputen (Nov 26, 2004)

Yeah, I've bent them....when I forgot & backed up without an impliment on!!!!!

A few yeaes ago I welded carrige bolts on my lift arms straight up about 6" from the end. This allows me to set the sway bars inside the carrige bolts & they stay on top of the lift arms while I change impliments. If running to the gas station w/no impliment I bungi them to the lift arm.

I run sway bars on all impliments cause they are needed IMHO.

ORC is absolutly required for hoggin/mowing.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Thanks 

I already have the overrunning clutch. Picked up one with the hog.


----------



## Brad Auatin (Jan 2, 2005)

Ingersoll,

Here are some pictures of what I did to solve this problem on my TO-30.

<IMG SRC=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=74122>

Brad


----------



## Brad Auatin (Jan 2, 2005)

Picture # 2

<IMG SRC=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=74124>


----------



## Brad Auatin (Jan 2, 2005)

Picture # 3

<IMG SRC=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=74126>


----------



## Brad Auatin (Jan 2, 2005)

Ingersol 444,
Funkyford Is definately the man!!
Brad


----------

